# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Wow it happened so fast.....

## yannick35

I am 39 years old, but have been dealing with chronic back pain for 10 years, and low energy for more then this.

I did steroids when i was 28 years old injectables and told myself that i would never do them again.

I have been getting prolotherapy treatments for about a year now and my medical doctor moved to PRP palatel rich plasma, where they take your own blood and put it into a centrifuge machine then re-inject it at point of injury.

Last year i got a complete blood test except testosterone test and i was anemic, weird because i was eating plenty of red meat, eggs, coconut oil and saturated fats.

I went on the iron pills that did good for a while but last week i got another complete blood test and the anemia was back.

My b12 was sky high, vitamine D calcium and the rest where fine. My medical doctor decided to put me on androgel gel 1 pouch a day that i rub on my shoulder.

BTW i asked him about DHEA and other OTC product and he told me that they are not good, DHEA needs so much to convert to testosterone that its not worth it. 
He told me that its amazing and most people he puts on this gain muscle mass, lose bodyfat and feel great.

I am aware that i will not build a bodybuilder body with that small of a dose but am excited to try it and see. I know its legit because i got a prescription.

----------


## brazey

Trt has helped alot of guys feel young again. Some don't do well with gel and need to pin but starting is the important thing. Keep us posted.

----------


## VegasRenegade

be rady to feel great for a cople of weeks then perhaps crash as your natural t shuts down. Read up on the TRT board get educated your doc more than likely knows nothing beyond the patch.

----------


## Strongarm5791

I went on the Dr. prescribed GEL, and it didn't help much. I never felt right, and still pretty much lathargic. Bad thing it was a little messy. I had been working out for about three years, never saw much gain, and acutally started getting a little "Fat" around the middle section. Even wtih cardio. My diet has been spot on, and trying to intake around 2500-3000 calories a day. I started pinning "Test C" about three weeks ago, 250mg a week, I must say that the energy level, and mass gains went way up! Of course the other side effect so far was, getting out of bed in the morning, and seeing myself in the mirror before my body acually got there....lol! Of course I have had water weight gain, and I am looking a little smooth, but I expected it. I haven't had any other sides yet, but I am planning to start tapering it off at 6 weeks. Then of course I have Nov and Clomid for any sides that might occur, and for after cycle recovery. Good luck with your endeavor, as I like the results so far, just wish I didn't have to stop!

----------


## yannick35

My medical doctor as been giving TRT for a long time, and no he does not only prescribe gel, the problem is that he is far from my house and getting injection would require me to go there each week, he also told me that injecting once a month is worthless. He said that with the gel he saw some very good effect, and there was muscle gains and fat loss. I will continue with the gel for now and see. A good thing is that insurance covers this because its expensive, around 150$ per month, with insurance i pay 35$.

----------


## Times Roman

in addition, you need to be careful with contact cross contamination with your woman. she is very sensitive to testosterone and if she comes in contact with an area you applied the test gel to, she can absorb through her skin and develop sides.

----------


## yannick35

Thanks Times roman i was advise about this as well. I am a bit confused at why he put me on this, i have anemia, it was fixed last year with iron pills, then i stopped taking the iron pills, continued on the meat and egg diet, almost cut out caffeine from my diet, and my anemia came back, light but still its there. My complete blood work came back right on spot for calcium, cholesterol and more, we are still waiting for the testosterone test.

TRT decision? i do not have erectile distinction, in fact i have a very high sex drive and my libido as not slowed down either.

From what i understand he put me on TRT because i am always tired, feel depressed (highly related to my back pain that does not go away but is getting a lot better with PRP) and anemia. Theses he tells me can all be cause of low blood testosterone.

----------


## Strongarm5791

Yes, my wife didn't like the idea of touching it, even when she was touching my clothes when washing them. So, I did most of the washing of my shirts, made sure I showered a lot! And, if we had a date night, I made sure I was clean of the GEL. Like I said, I didn't like it as it was messy. The Doctor knows about the testosterone , so when you get the results back, keep us posted on it! If GEL is the only thing you can do, that what you have to do! Like the Doc said, once a month injections will probably not work since most Test solutions last 10-14 days at best.
Good luck...

----------


## yannick35

You guys are amazing, thanks for all the info, i will look into injections too, sure he can get them, he spoke to me about an injectable that you inject in the stomach, i knew you could inject steroid in the legs, shoulders and glutes but never heard of injection given in the stomach.

Its been 3 days on androgel and i feel better, but i will still ask him November 2 about other options. Hey he started this might as well take full advantage heheheh.

----------


## Strongarm5791

Diabetic patient's do it all the time. They do it with 29ga needles, but you will probably use a larger needle, say at least a 26ga would be the smallest I would try, to get the test through it.....Glad you are feeling bettter...

----------


## VegasRenegade

My medical doctor as been giving TRT for a long time, and no he does not only prescribe gel, the problem is that he is far from my house and getting injection would require me to go there each week, he also told me that injecting once a month is worthless. He said that with the gel he saw some very good effect, and there was muscle gains and fat loss. I will continue with the gel for now and see. A good thing is that insurance covers this because its expensive, around 150$ per month, with insurance i pay 35$.

Just self inject very easy to do have doc show you how first time

----------


## yannick35

thanks guys TRT is making a huge difference in my life, i guess i been low on T for a very long time

----------


## O40

My wife and I would have sex 5 minutes or so I after I applied Androgel , and over a few days of exposure she turned into a freak in the sheets. I suspected it was the gel, ultimately switched switched to injections cause the Androgel started making me feel like crap and sure enough back to "normal" for her, I almost wish she would get her own script of Androgel :Smilie:

----------


## yannick35

I was put on TRT and i did not even need it that medical doctor is an idiot i actually filled a complain at the medical college.

----------


## MRNJ1992

Dont get too happy yet, the gel sucks. I did the T shots and felt great. Was switched by the urologist to Androgel -T level was sky high 1500 but felt like shit...Good luck..

----------


## dst_Rick

I'm 48 and after getting fired up about all of the info on this site, basically talked my doctor into a blood test and the need for trt. After my results came back at 380 (348-1100 range) convinced him I needed trt. He agreed and put me on 1 pin (1cc) of cyp every other week...which I did myself. I've been on it for 3 months now and there was never a "wow" moment that I noticed any great feelings of youth or difference in energy, reduction of body fat....nothing. Granted I haven't been back to get tested again, (haven't been back in town since) but I finally jumped in and decided to gear up myself.

*Times Roman* was good enough to talk to at length a year ago while I was deployed in Afghanistan (if you're viewing again Times , please PM me !) and gave me a ton of good insight. 

Like I said, I'm 48, 6'1', 195 lbs, about 16% body fat, work out 5-7 times a week, mostly because of my job and who I work with, and I still can't seem to get rid of residual ring of belly fat (I say it's there, my GF says it's fine and that I shouldn't be worrying about it).

I've never tried the gel, patch or whatever... Self pinning isn't near as bad as it seems it would be. I've up'd the game and went into a full cycle now, 2nd week. I'm hoping the whammy kicks in soon. 

I was paying for my own Test cyp instead of dealing with the insurance and its was $52 a month for two 1ml vials and syringes.

----------


## jasc

> I'm 48 and after getting fired up about all of the info on this site, basically talked my doctor into a blood test and the need for trt. After my results came back at 380 (348-1100 range) convinced him I needed trt. He agreed and put me on 1 pin (1cc) of cyp every other week...which I did myself. I've been on it for 3 months now and there was never a "wow" moment that I noticed any great feelings of youth or difference in energy, reduction of body fat....nothing. Granted I haven't been back to get tested again, (haven't been back in town since) but I finally jumped in and decided to gear up myself.
> 
> Times Roman was good enough to talk to at length a year ago while I was deployed in Afghanistan (if you're viewing again Times , please PM me !) and gave me a ton of good insight.
> 
> Like I said, I'm 48, 6'1', 195 lbs, about 16% body fat, work out 5-7 times a week, mostly because of my job and who I work with, and I still can't seem to get rid of residual ring of belly fat (I say it's there, my GF says it's fine and that I shouldn't be worrying about it).
> 
> I've never tried the gel, patch or whatever... Self pinning isn't near as bad as it seems it would be. I've up'd the game and went into a full cycle now, 2nd week. I'm hoping the whammy kicks in soon.
> 
> I was paying for my own Test cyp instead of dealing with the insurance and its was $52 a month for two 1ml vials and syringes.


Best of luck with the TRT brother. It's nice that your dr. put you on cyp, but the dosing protocol was off. At 1 shot every 2 weeks you are running out the life of the ester. What I mean by that is, with a frequency of once every 2 weeks it gives the Cyp almost enough time to completely clear your system between pins. This basically takes your hormones on a rollercoaster ride and your test levels will look similar to a bell curve. A protocol of 1 or 2 times a week will be much more beneficial to you. This will allow your blood serum levels to stabilize and this is when you will reap the benefits and begin to feel better..

Good luck with the cycle as well.

----------


## dst_Rick

Thanks Jasc, Yea, thats probably why I never any different....but never really had the ups and downs of emotions, etc....just nothing really. And, my doc is just a local guy, good guy, but no real knowledge of this stuff. 

I've read a ton on this site, and while being a newb to this area of "fitness", I've been REAL fit for years as part of my job. I'm deployed in Afghanistan and work VERY close to a bunch of 20 something elite guys...so I need to be on my game. I love this site and it's kind of catch 22 being here...you need like 100 posts, but without posting a bunch of stupid newb questions over and over, I just read all the info...but don't get the post numbers. Ha 

I finally jumped in and started my first cycle last week. 250mg Cyp on Sunday and Wednesday nite, 30 mg Dbol ed 1st week, 40 mg ed weeks 2-4, 10 mg nolva ed week 1-12, followed by clomid and nolva pct... May even try the Clen at the end for bf reduction... I got the cycle from the Sticky on Newb info...cycle #4.

Haven't noticed any real changes yet though...waiting anxiously. 

My apologies vannick...sure didn't mean to hijack your thread bro.

----------


## dst_Rick

Thanks Jasc, Yea, thats probably why I never any different....but never really had the ups and downs of emotions, etc....just nothing really. And, my doc is just a local guy, good guy, but no real knowledge of this stuff. 

I've read a ton on this site, and while being a newb to this area of "fitness", I've been REAL fit for years as part of my job. I'm deployed in Afghanistan and work VERY close to a bunch of 20 something elite guys...so I need to be on my game. I love this site and it's kind of catch 22 being here...you need like 100 posts, but without posting a bunch of stupid newb questions over and over, I just read all the info...but don't get the post numbers. Ha 

I finally jumped in and started my first cycle last week. 250mg Cyp on Sunday and Wednesday nite, 30 mg Dbol ed 1st week, 40 mg ed weeks 2-4, 10 mg nolva ed week 1-12, followed by clomid and nolva pct... May even try the Clen at the end for bf reduction... I got the cycle from the Sticky on Newb info...cycle #4.

Haven't noticed any real changes yet though...waiting anxiously. 

My apologies vannick...sure didn't mean to hijack your thread bro. Thanks for the info on the gel though

----------

